# Enclosing jointer /planer / craftsman



## Brat700 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of a effective way to enclose a craftsman jointer/ planer and add vacumn to it?
It now has open legs on casters and it makes a lot of saw dust. thanks for your help
Brat700


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I've yet to figure out a way to keep the dust down on my planer. There was a post a while back on fitting an aftermarket DC to a planer, another on rigging up a shop made DC (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/6861). Do a search on planers here and see what comes up.


----------

